# Forcer formatage disque dur externe



## hauser (2 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Je tente désespérément de démonter/effacer/formater mon disque dur externe Lacie Rikiki 1To, actuellement séparé en 2 partitions. L'utilitaire de disque me retournant que cette opération ne peut être effectuée, j'ai essayé avec le Terminal grâce à des commandes du type _diskutil _mais celui-ci me retourne à chaque fois un message du genre:  _Forced unmount of disk2 failed: at least one volume could not be unmounted_.

Savez-vous comment effacer complètement mon disque dur et le reformater en une seule partition de format ExFAT?

Je vous remercie d'avance!

PS: je possède un MacBook Air datant de 2012 sous Yosemite avec processeur 1.8 GHz Intel Core i5.


----------



## CBi (2 Février 2015)

Quelques pistes =

es-tu sur un compte Administrateur ? C'est la condition nécessaire pour que le démontage forcé fonctionne.
as-tu essayé de démonter les partitions séparément ? sudo diskutil unmountDisk force disk1s1 sudo diskutil unmountDisk force disk1s2
une des causes possibles = une des partitions est utilisée par le système donc elle refuse logiquement de se démonter = par exemple Time Machine est-il déconnecté ?
autre voie à essayer = booter en appuyant sur Ctrl+R (recovery mode) puis utiliser Utilitaire de disque. Si ça ne marche pas, booter en appuyant sur shift (Safe Mode) et réessayer via diskutil.


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2015)

En théorie le formatage est inutile, on fait une seule partition Exfat et zou ...
Plutôt étrange ton problème


----------



## jcfaggia (4 Février 2015)

Est ce que ton DDE monte sur le bureau ? s'il n'y est pas , ce que je pense, essaie une autre liason à l'ordi. J'ai eu le cas avec un DDE connecté en FW 800. Je l'ai connecté en USB et là, il est apparu et j'ai pu le formater. 
Tu peux toujours tenter.


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2015)

hauser a dit:


> Savez-vous comment effacer complètement mon disque dur et le reformater en une seule partition de format ExFAT?


En effet, plutôt étrange. Lorsqu'on sélectionne dans Utilitaire de disque, Schéma de partition, 1 partition et le format ExFAT, tout se déroule automatiquement...


----------

